# myofascial advancement flaps/relaxing incisions



## vkratzer (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anybody heard of myofascial advancement flaps used for closing after complex ventral hernia repair.  Also would this be the same as relaxing incisions and if so what codes would you use?  One of our surgeons attended a hernia conference and was told that he could use 15734 

I appreciate any advice on this.

Vicky K


----------



## Robin R (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Vicky, 

Just wanted to let you know that is the code that I use in both of those situations.

If the surgeon indicates that he did the muscles on the right side and the muscles on the left side, you can code:

15734-RT
15734-59,LT

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sparky79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Robin

Do you know more about these? My doc is now doing the incisional hernia repair open and the doing this part laparoscopically so I was told I need to use an unlisted lap abdomen code instead?


----------



## Robin R (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I haven't seen that situation before.  However, if the separation of parts is laparoscopic, I would definitely go with an unlisted CPT.


----------



## vkratzer (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you Robin.  

Vicky K


----------

